# Safe to run out of pellets.



## Darren111 (Oct 20, 2015)

Heys guys and gals,

I know there are safeties in place on most stoves, but, is it ok to let my stove run out of pellets?

I tried a couple bags of different pellets and they were full of dust and fines. I want to let the hopper run dry and vacuum it all out but there is quite a bit of dust in there. Will this pose a safety issue or should it be ok?

Thanks in advance for any advice/opinions.


----------



## F4jock (Oct 20, 2015)

You should have an auto shut off in those cases. What kind of stove do you have? Hint: Put it in your signature.


----------



## Darren111 (Oct 20, 2015)

It's a drolet eco 65. It does have an auto shut off but I'm assuming it will empty the hopper if not both augers before faulting out.

I'm worried about burn back from all the dust. Think I'll find a way to "strain" the dust out instead of just dumping in whatever is in the bag of pellets.


----------



## rona (Oct 20, 2015)

Darren111 said:


> Heys guys and gals,
> 
> I know there are safeties in place on most stoves, but, is it ok to let my stove run out of pellets?
> 
> ...


 The easiest way is put the end of your vacuum hose inside the hopper  while you are pouring pellets into it. The suction will suck the dust unto the vacumn. You should be able to wedge it in a corner so it won't suck up the pellets. This will also work for Beswings or the red chaff from corn.


----------



## F4jock (Oct 20, 2015)

I can only cite experience with my Harman Accentra Insert. It shuts down fine on emptying the hopper and it eats everything I throw at it.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 20, 2015)

It probably won’t cause and problems. The worst think that will happen is that the excessive fines will not sustain a fire and the P.O.F. switch will shut the stove down.


----------



## Darren111 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the real quick replies folks.  Think I'll let it run out on it's own and watch it closely while it does. It'll be a good knowledge gain for me to knkw exactly what happens.  Most likely nothing besides the stove starts beeping with a fault but....


----------



## johneh (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes it is ok to run your stove out of pellets
It will shut itself down because there is no fuel
just the same as shutting it down to clean only
difference is you didn't shut it off


----------



## olmec (Oct 20, 2015)

Ive let my eco 65 run out a couple times in the last few days trying different brands. No issues.


----------



## Darren111 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok...so I let it run out of pellets aaannnd. Nothing. The hopper emptied, the augers emptied then I got the hopper empty fault and the fire fizzled out. Did my cleaning, filled the hopper again and started the stove again with no issues. 

Thanks for the replies everyone.  This neewbie is learning a lot from yas.


----------

